# Homeless families unwilling to take rental accommodation



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jun 2018)

https://www.rte.ie/news/ireland/2018/0619/971727-housing-families-reports/
_
A "significant" number of families who presented as homeless were "unwilling" to be housed in the private rental sector, according to a new report which has been criticised by homeless charities.


The findings, from the Dublin Region Homeless Executive (DRHE), shows during 2017, 343 families were "reluctant" to consider being accommodated under the Housing Assistance Payment scheme and subsequently ended up in hotels or B&Bs._


----------



## coolhandluke (19 Jun 2018)

It's very simple, people who don't want to be moved from billy to jack and back with kids etc. want a council house, a place they can call home. Short term pain for long term gain.

This is what happens when you leave people on housing lists for 10 years+ paying their rent but letting them look after their own accommodation and keep pushing other people up the council list some who have not even been long in the country.

I wouldn't blame them in the slightest. This is all down to govt housing policy, you are not even in the running for a house unless you are "homeless" or "exceptional" need.


----------



## TheBigShort (19 Jun 2018)

Two interesting posts .

Im starting to think that solving this housing crisis might be complicated - who would have thought that?


----------



## Andy836 (19 Jun 2018)

coolhandluke said:


> It's very simple, people who don't want to be moved from billy to jack and back with kids etc. want a council house, a place they can call home. Short term pain for long term gain.
> 
> This is what happens when you leave people on housing lists for 10 years+ paying their rent but letting them look after their own accommodation and keep pushing other people up the council list some who have not even been long in the country.
> 
> I wouldn't blame them in the slightest. This is all down to govt housing policy, you are not even in the running for a house unless you are "homeless" or "exceptional" need.



I would blame them entirely. They are not babies. What's wrong with renting? 100,000's of other Irish people and families do it.


----------



## TheBigShort (19 Jun 2018)

Andy836 said:


> They are not babies. What's wrong with renting? 100,000's of other Irish people and families do it.



Exactly, good point. 
However, the article above does state;

_
"Its head of advocacy, Mike Allen, said the report makes no mention whatsoever of the overwhelming evidence that there is a growing shortage of available rental properties with the HAP rental limits."_

So perhaps there are at least two sides to the story? Not everything is clear cut and dry?


----------



## coolhandluke (19 Jun 2018)

Andy836 said:


> I would blame them entirely. They are not babies. What's wrong with renting? 100,000's of other Irish people and families do it.



Because people who are on the housing list for years are being jumped by those gaming the system and those who have recently arrived in the country, only an idiot wouldn't play the same game.

This is all the fault of the housing authorities, if there was a list and people could see that you couldn't jump the queue, then there would be virtually no housing crisis apart from rough sleepers.

But if you have been in a house for a few years on rent allowance and now the landlord wants you out, make yourself "homeless" you will be put into a B&B/Hotel and you then become a priority case.

Monkey see, monkey do......that is how people are jumping the list, but then everybody starts doing it.....cause and effect.

Just shows how clueless the administrators are, then you have all the interference by politicians.


----------



## Sarenco (19 Jun 2018)

Remember the uproar when Conor Skeehan, then Chairman of the Housing Authority, suggested that some people presenting as homeless "may" be gaming the system?  

The politicians and homeless charities nearly lost their reason.

Meanwhile, thousands of local authority tenants are in deep rental arrears with no practical consequences.  Now, that really is gaming the system...


----------

